# [SOLVED] No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...



## Tomis198 (Mar 31, 2012)

Specs

CPU: AMD FX-4100 3.6 ghz Processor

Motherboard: ASUS M5A78L-M LX 

R.A.M: Corsair xms3 DDR3-1333 2gbx2

All of these components are new, just recieved them two days ago... But whenever i plug everything in, the green light on the mobo is on and when i turn the computer on all the fans start spinning but nothing else happens... My screen is blank and I recieve no beeps or any BIOS... I have heard that maybe the BIOS revision is outdated for the processor... but ive already spent what I can and dont know whether it will work if I spend even more money on a Sempron...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

I would suggest that you remove the components from the case and benchtest

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-262998.html

It is possible that the BIOS version is compatible and would need to be version 0510 or higher in order to support the CPU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

If a Bios update is required, you will need to use the old CPU to do the update and then install the new CPU.


----------



## Tomis198 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

Thanks.. Tried bench testing... nothing... Will go to a pc outlet to have them do the bios revision themselves... Will hopefully save me money on buying a sempron...even though it barely costs anything... Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

Okay let us know how it goes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*



Tomis198 said:


> Thanks.. Tried bench testing... nothing... Will go to a pc outlet to have them do the bios revision themselves... Will hopefully save me money on buying a sempron...even though it barely costs anything... Thanks for the help anyway.


If bench testing fails, refer to the last paragraph of the bench test.

Remove everything from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Tomis198 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

I dont know whether this could be a problem, but my power supply is the 20-pin kind. I just thought that might help.


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

If i am not wrong your motherboard needs the 24PIN connector. That may be part of/your problem.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

As above^
And, if your PSU is 20 pin it's probably low quality and underpowered.
If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Tomis198 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

!!!SOLVED!!!
I have no clue how this happened but... I put the mobo in the case after bench testing this morning... to take it to a technician.. and i tried it once more and voila.. Now working perfectly.. No bios update needed


----------



## Tomis198 (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

Even with the 20-pin power supply, but my dad got me a nicer one earlier today...


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: No Beeps, No BIOS... Just DARKNESS...*

You may of forgotten to use a motherboard stand-off so it may have been shorting on your case Or just a loose wire/connection. could you please post the specs of this "Nicer one".

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## PsyBarnsley (Dec 27, 2015)

As a nigh-on-60-year-old observer who hit a similar problem in December 2015 I must say a big thank you to Tyree and A1Tecice for pointing out that bench should not be carried out on electrostatic bags as they can actually short a mobo and that such things as motherboard-standoffs exist. This is the first post I've ever made on a forum after a long career in IT and having had many answers brought to me by this and other forums in the past. I feel like a leech compared to you guys. If there's one thing I love it's to see people helping one another 
Thanks, love & respect,
Psy <3
Faith : Hope : Unity


----------

